# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  طلب بسيط

## safy eldidamony

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن حد يتفضل ويرسل لى رسالة فيها الاسئلة اللى السادة الاساتذة  المحاضرين جزاهم الله خيرا قالوها فى المحاضرات وجزاكم الله خيرا :Lovel:

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

